# ADA Aquasoil and alternatives.



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

I was dead set on buying some aquasoil. But AFA (I believe the company that carries this stuff) does not have the 9L bags in stock and has not replied to any forum of contact I have made with them... NOTHING AGAINST THEM. Id still purchase stuff from them (and I am going to purchase stuff that is in stock) just a little disappointed. Even if I bought 3x 3L (=9L bag) bags Id still be cheaper than anyone else with the 9L bags lol Extra $40 no big deal I can swing that. But its $78 for shipping. So now im at $258 for substrate...

I could just buy the 9L MALAYA and use the AMAZONIA powder on top of it lol idk if the two different colors through the glass would mess with my eyes.

I am still going to use a .5-.75 inch layer of powder type on top of whatever I use just for aesthetics. 

What other aquatic plant soils are recommended?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Forget all that mess.
You're from Florida, support GLA and pick up a bag of their very reasonably priced (and super awesome) substrate: http://greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-substrate/up-aqua-soil-substrate.html
9 Liters (22 pounds) Shipped to your place for less than $50.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd avoid the UP Aqua soil if you want something similar. It's nowhere near Aquasoil in terms of durability and quality. (I use both and like both, full disclosure)

ADG is a forum sponsor and is also an ADA retailer here in the states. ADGshop.com - or check their sub-forum here on TPT. They're based in Texas, so shipping would be both faster and likely cheaper for you. Last I checked, it was in stock there.


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

It is like at the bottom of the page on the aqua soil section and somewhere near 50 bucks shipped


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'd avoid the UP Aqua soil if you want something similar. It's nowhere near Aquasoil in terms of durability and quality. (I use both and like both, full disclosure)



What exactly don't you like about the Up Aqua Soil? 
I haven't had any problems with it thus far, curious what your issues are.


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol its cheaper to buy 15 3L bags than 5 9L bags at adgshop.com hehe

EDIT: I lied you have to pay shipping on the 3L lol


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Shipping anywhere in the Continental US costs the same, no matter how close. The only thing you might gain is a getting it a day sooner. The only way you can really save locally is by picking up or having live goods shipped through a different rate.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Shipping for the East Coast has routinely been cheaper from ADG than AFA. 

bitFUUL: Aquasoil is loaded down with nutrients and holds up for years, often without a need for root tabs. UP lasts about 15-16 months for me and then just becomes a typical, nothing special aquarium substrate. I like it a lot but wouldn't pick it if I had access to Aquasoil.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and just order the AS from adg.


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

Now I just need to figure out how to find the volume of an odd shape... I thought 45L would be enough I don't think it will be now lol 300-400 for substrate.... Thats rough!


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

My calculations are telling me 8 bags o.o + my powder....


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

JSE: can you use something like lava rock beneath the Aquasoil to sort of bump things up? That way you don't have to use as much.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's this tank's footprint? (sorry if I missed it)


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> What's this tank's footprint? (sorry if I missed it)


Its a 75g (48W 18D 22H) piled 7-9 inches in the back right corner (haven't decided) and down to 2 inches on the other three corners.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey JSE,

I think you sent me an email today - I just got back from out of town so expect a response tomorrow. 

As for the shipping - we're migrating to a free shipping model for all of our goods, and still in a transition period for that, so if you're buying that much aqua soil, I'll be happy to create a custom shipping quote that reflects the accurate shipping pricing. Or if you already paid the order, I can refund the difference.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'd avoid the UP Aqua soil if you want something similar. It's nowhere near Aquasoil in terms of durability and quality. (I use both and like both, full disclosure)
> 
> ADG is a forum sponsor and is also an ADA retailer here in the states. ADGshop.com - or check their sub-forum here on TPT. They're based in Texas, so shipping would be both faster and likely cheaper for you. Last I checked, it was in stock there.



FX are you the Aquasoil distributor here in Texas. If not, what city of Texas are they? I wouldn't mind doing some driving to do a pick. I have several tanks that would love to have some AS for free shipping.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

flight50 said:


> FX are you the Aquasoil distributor here in Texas. If not, what city of Texas are they? I wouldn't mind doing some driving to do a pick. I have several tanks that would love to have some AS for free shipping.


Yes, I'm the managing director of ADA in the USA out of Texas. We're located in Houston!

The other distributor is a completely separate company, but we both have the rights to distribute in the entirety of the States.


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

Francis Xavier said:


> Hey JSE,
> 
> I think you sent me an email today - I just got back from out of town so expect a response tomorrow.
> 
> As for the shipping - we're migrating to a free shipping model for all of our goods, and still in a transition period for that, so if you're buying that much aqua soil, I'll be happy to create a custom shipping quote that reflects the accurate shipping pricing. Or if you already paid the order, I can refund the difference.


I just got in from out of town myself. Had to go to the other coast for the day but I am back now. I would like to make my purchase by Wednesday. So if I can get these few issues cleared up by then I would be very happy and thank's for your willingness to work with me! 

Look forward to your email :icon_cool


----------

